# Wie kann ich Forum nach eigenen Beiträgen durchsuchen?



## lawima (25. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Moderatoren,
habe nun gesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden:
kann ich im Forum auf einfache Weise nach meinen bisherigen (auch alten) Beiträgen suchen?
Unter "Einstellungen" bzw. im persönlichen Profil habe ich dazu auch nichts gefunden -oder habe ich wieder mal was übersehen? 
Danke.
frdl. Grüße
Willi


----------



## Dr.J (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann ich Forum nach eigenen Beiträgen durchsuchen?*

Hallo Willi,

wenn du in dein Profil gehst (einfach auf deinem Namen klicken und "öffentliches Profil ansehen" wählen), dann siehst du auf der linken Seite die 2 Links, die dir das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen. 

nämlich:

Suche alle Beiträge von lawima
Suche alle von lawima erstellten Themen


----------



## lawima (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann ich Forum nach eigenen Beiträgen durchsuchen?*

Hallo Jürgen,
besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die Lösung.
Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Joachim (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann ich Forum nach eigenen Beiträgen durchsuchen?*

Hallo,

noch nen Tip zum Thema wenns schnell gehen soll - mit nur 2 klicks gehts auch so:

- klick auf deinen User-Namen (links, groß und blau)
- klick im sich öffnenden Menü auf "Mehr Beiträge von XYZ finden"

fertig. 

Auf die gleiche Weise klappt das auch bei allen anderen Usern.


----------



## lawima (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wie kann ich Forum nach eigenen Beiträgen durchsuchen?*

Hallo Joachim,
Danke -perfekt!
Gruß
Willi


----------

